# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Frika e dashurisë!

## DI_ANA

Kemi folur aq shume per dashurine,kemi thene cfare eshte ajo,me cfare ngjan,te mirat qe na sjell ajo,kenaqesite e saj,ndjenjat e shume te tjera.
Kam njohur plot njerez te dashuruar dhe kam njohur plot qe jane te dashuruar me imazhin dhe fytyren e dikujt per te cilin ose cilen kane menduar aq shume me pare!
Kam lexuar gezimin te syte e te te pareve dhe trishtimin dhe lotet te te dytet....
Kam folur me plot te tille dhe kam vene re te ata mosbesimin ndaj jetes,kam pare mbylljen ne veten e tyre,kam pare humbjen e shijes nga cdo gje qe mund te jete e bukur ne kete jete,kam pare dhimbjen,zhgenjimin,kam pare urrejtjen e tyre ndaj vetes.......dhe kam pare akoma te gjalle dashurine per dike qe u ka humbur!
Me ka bere pershtypje kjo lloj vuajtje dhe jam menduar ti jap shume shpjegime,eshte dicka fatkeqesisht qe e kemi kaluar ose do e kalojme te gjithe....e ka emrin Zhgenjim....
Po ajo qe me vret me teper eshte ajo fjale qe keta njerez thone....."Nuk mundem me te dashuroj"!
Frika per te dashuruar.....!
Kam bere pjese te keta lloj njerezish edhe une dhe eshte tani dicka qe me shtyn te mos jem me e tille....eshte ajo qe quhet "dashuri ndaj vetes dhe besimi per jeten".
Dua qe tu them te gjithe atyre qe vuajne qe te mendojne per veten dhe te mos jetojne me te kaluaren...
Eshte e vertete qe nuk mund te harrojme kollaj dike qe kemi dashur po pikerisht aty duhet te mendojme...."Pse te mos jemi te lumtur,pse te mos dashurojme"?!
Jam e bindur qe per te gjithe ne ekziston dashuria dhe e kemi te drejten qe te na duan,kemi te drejten te jetojme,kemi te drejten e rifillimit te nje jete te re dhe pa vuajtje.PO,mund te mbajme kujtimet ne zemer,po ama duke ja lene vendin te ardhmes....
Nje te ardhme ku ne te cilen dashurojme dhe jemi te dashuruar....


*Doja te dija mendimin tuaj...
Cfare eshte per ju frika per te dashuruar,mbas nje zhgenjimi?!
E keni njohur dicka te tille?*

----------


## ajzberg

Une do te thoja DIANA ''Dashuro qe te jesh i,e ,lumtur''
Pershendetje

----------


## [Perla]

Personalisht nuk e kam njohur dicka te tille,por te kuptoj shume mire ato qe thua DI_ANA.
UNe mendoj se frika per te rinisur dicka ku me pare kemi deshtuar eshte normale.Eshte e veshtire ta kalosh dhe te mendosh se kesaj here gjerat do te shkojne mire.Njeriu nuk do te perjetoj edhe njeher dhimbjen qe ka kaluar dhe mendon me mire mos te dashuroj askend dhe mos  lejoj askend te me dashuroje per  te vetmin fakt se do te me lendoje perseri.
Nje njeri qe di te doje,pak e nga pak i mposht te gjitha frikat,te ben ti besosh atij apo ti besosh jetes serisht.Vetem durimi eshte celsi.Pak e nga pak fitohet cdo zemer e lenduar duke i treguar se e shkuara eshte e kaluar dhe jeta vazhdon,dashuria fshehet por nuk humbet kurre...

----------


## Artson

*Ne kontekstin tim, nuk mund te dashuroj me pa arsye, eshte kjo e cila ka vdekur.

Besoj se te pakten meshkujt, dashurojne me ate qe ndertojne ne imagjinaten e tyre, me shume ate ndjesi qe e kane pritur, e adhurojne dhe qe e hiperbolizojne sesa vete personazhin.

Nuk besoj se eshte frike e nxitur nga deshtimet, por nga rritja dhe arsyetimi.*

----------


## xfiles

> UNe mendoj se frika per te rinisur dicka ku me pare kemi deshtuar eshte normale.Eshte e veshtire ta kalosh dhe te mendosh se kesaj here gjerat do te shkojne mire.Njeriu nuk do te perjetoj edhe njeher dhimbjen qe ka kaluar dhe mendon me mire mos te dashuroj askend dhe mos  lejoj askend te me dashuroje per  te vetmin fakt se do te me lendoje perseri.


jam dakord me kete,
kjo gje vlen per mua.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Personalisht nuk e kam njohur dicka te tille,por te kuptoj shume mire ato qe thua DI_ANA.
> UNe mendoj se frika per te rinisur dicka ku me pare kemi deshtuar eshte normale.Eshte e veshtire ta kalosh dhe te mendosh se kesaj here gjerat do te shkojne mire.Njeriu nuk do te perjetoj edhe njeher dhimbjen qe ka kaluar dhe mendon me mire mos te dashuroj askend dhe mos  lejoj askend te me dashuroje per  te vetmin fakt se do te me lendoje perseri.
> Nje njeri qe di te doje,pak e nga pak i mposht te gjitha frikat,te ben ti besosh atij apo ti besosh jetes serisht.Vetem durimi eshte celsi.Pak e nga pak fitohet cdo zemer e lenduar duke i treguar se e shkuara eshte e kaluar dhe jeta vazhdon,dashuria fshehet por nuk humbet kurre...


 Ke shume te drejte dhe te kuptoj edhe une shume mire.
Eshte teper e veshtire,pasi frika mposht te gjitha deshirat dhe ndjenjat qe ne kemi,por ama a nuk jemi ne te vetmit ata qe duhet te perballojme dhe te dalim nga situata?!
Dicka e mbaruar eshte e mbaruar dhe nuk mund te kthehet mbrapa.
Duhet te mendojme per te ardhmen,per veten tone dhe te fillojme dicka te re,dicka te bukur,dicka ku duhet te besojme.....sepse po nuk besuam nuk mund te dashurojme.
PO durimi eshte celesi,durimi,po ama jo duke i lene vend kryesor ndjenjes per te cilen jemi vrare,po duke i lene vend jetes sone,te ardhmes....


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> *
> 
> Nuk besoj se eshte frike e nxitur nga deshtimet, por nga rritja dhe arsyetimi.*



Ne shumicen e rasteve kur dashurojme eshte zemra ajo qe na udheheq dhe eshte pastaj njohja e personit ne te vertete.
Ndodh qe nje dite dashuria humb dhe ja le vendin ndarjes.Eshte mese normale qe nuk mund te hidhemi ne krahet e dikujt tjeter direkt,po eshte mese normale qe te mos duash te vuash dhe te mendosh per veten.
Asgje nuk mund te ndryshojme,ne dashuri jemi dy dhe po sishte gjithmone kjo shifer,atehere asgje nuk kemi me ne dore,asgje!
Frika eshte e nxitur nga deshtimet dhe zhgenjimi,ne dashuri ska as rritje as arsyetim dhe do te thoja qe mbas humbjes se saj,vendin e ze frika!
Frika nxitet nga zhgenjimi dhe dhimbja dhe gjithashtu mohimi i te drejtes per te jetuar.


respekte

----------


## Artson

> Ne shumicen e rasteve kur dashurojme eshte zemra ajo qe na udheheq dhe eshte pastaj njohja e personit ne te vertete.
> Ndodh qe nje dite dashuria humb dhe ja le vendin ndarjes.Eshte mese normale qe nuk mund te hidhemi ne krahet e dikujt tjeter direkt,po eshte mese normale qe te mos duash te vuash dhe te mendosh per veten.
> Asgje nuk mund te ndryshojme,ne dashuri jemi dy dhe po sishte gjithmone kjo shifer,atehere asgje nuk kemi me ne dore,asgje!
> Frika eshte e nxitur nga deshtimet dhe zhgenjimi,ne dashuri ska as rritje as arsyetim dhe do te thoja qe mbas humbjes se saj,vendin e ze frika!
> Frika nxitet nga zhgenjimi dhe dhimbja dhe gjithashtu mohimi i te drejtes per te jetuar.
> 
> 
> respekte


*Ne kendveshtrimin tend gjinor, ndoshta nuk mund te te kundershtoj.

Une nuk jam i idese qe na udheheq zemra fillimisht dhe me kalimin e kohes rriten kerkesat e tua per cilesite e partnerit dhe njetrajtesisht ulen ofertat ndaj teje bashke me cilesine e tyre. 

Ajo qe ti konsideron frike, per mua eshte gjakftohtesi per ta pare dhe pranuar realitetin.

Gjithashtu respekte !*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ajo qe ti konsideron frike, per mua eshte gjakftohtesi per ta pare dhe pranuar realitetin.
> 
> [/I][/B]


Mospranimi ndaj realitetit nuk mendoj se hyn te gjakftohtesia!
Eshte pikerisht frika ndaj zhgenjimit te nje te kaluare qe i ben njerezit te mbyllen ne vetvete dhe te humbasin besimin..

----------


## Artson

*Eshte nje thenie super e cituar qe me vjen ta citoj perseri : I deshtuar mbetet ai qe nuk tenton nga frika e deshtimit.*

----------


## xfiles

> *Eshte nje thenie super e cituar qe me vjen ta citoj perseri : I deshtuar mbetet ai qe nuk tenton nga frika e deshtimit.*


i dashur Artson, ç'hyjne problemet e dashurise, me deshtimin qe thua ti? Mos ti ngaterrojme gjerat.
Une kur dashuroj, dashuroj me gjithe forcen, i jepem komplet partnerit, dhe kur kjo dashuri , per arsyet e veta perfundon, dhimbja dhe ndjenja e boshllekut eshte teper e madhe. Ndihesh i pafuqishem, sepse çdo gje qe kishe e kishe te ndare me personin qe do, ndjenjat dhe forcen shpirterore gjithashtu.
Pasi e provon kete lloj ndjenje, e shikon pastaj sa te lehte e ke te dashurosh perseri nje person tjeter, me te njejten force si me pare. Dhe po flasim per dashuri ketu, jo per ndjenja kalimtare te çastit. Pervoja e pare eshte e ngulitur thelle ne kujtese, dhe frika se do perjetosh perseri te njejtat dhimbje te se shkuares te ndjek hap pas hapi. 
Kjo nuk do te thote se nuk do dashurosh me si me pare, por per te dyte apo te treten here, nuk dashuron me gjithe forcen, por pak e nga pak, duke u bere me konfident se personi qe ti dashuron , te dashuron ty gjithashtu, fillon e te largohet kjo frike. E ne fund po qe me fat nuk do perjetosh me te njetat gjera, perndryshe do riperjetosh dhimbjen dhe kjo frike do shtohet.
Kjo eshte frike nga lendimi qe mund te coje nje dashuri e deshtuar, jo frike nga deshtimi.

----------


## Artson

*Une nuk jam partizan i dashurise dhe ndoshta nuk arrij t'ju kuptoj totalisht.
Ndoshta jeta eshte 3guar pak doreshtrenguar me mua dhe une u gatova i tille per te mbijetuar.

Per mua dashuria eshte nje konsensus, nuk eshte nje rrufe qe te djeg ne te qindetat e sekondes. Eshte nje flake e madhe, qe nis nga nje fije shkrepse e keshtu fije pas fije. Eshte nje ndertese qe ngrihet cast pas casti duke u ushqyer me kohen. Dhe si rrjedhim une nuk e mendoj zhgenjimin, nuk e meritoj, nuk i le hapesire.

Zhgenjimi ne dashuri nuk presupozon zhgenjimin tek tjetri, por tek vetja, tek aftesite e tua ( per te njohur, per te kuptuar, per te dashuruar e ushqyer ndjenjat etj etj ).

to be continued...*

----------


## [Perla]

[QUOTE=DI_ANA;1737695]
PO durimi eshte celesi,durimi,po ama jo duke i lene vend kryesor ndjenjes per te cilen jemi vrare,po duke i lene vend jetes sone,te ardhmes....

Nje ndjenje e se shkuares sado qe mund te jete shuar,sado qe te mos ekzistoje me...mbetet gjithmone nje kujtim ne zemer e shpirt dhe asgje nuk mund ta crrenjosi.Eshte e kote te thuash "e harrova" sepse nuk mundesh.
Kjo nuk do te thote qe te jetosh me fantazmat e se shkuares por prap nuk mund ti harrosh ato...dhe ne asnje menyre nuk duhet lejuar qe e ardhmja te komandohet nga "e shkuara".
Njeriu qe ka zemer,di te dashuroje gjithmone,por ne menyra te ndryshme,nqs njeriu qe te do eshte i gatshem per te te ndihmuar qe te kthehesh nga vuajtjet e te thuash "dua te jetoj te tashmen".Vetem me bindjen se  gjithcka e perjetuar mbetet..por tashme ato kaluan...pak e nga pak shef qe dicka e re po te pret dhe avash avash fillon te pranosh se te jesh i vetmuar ... nuk eshte zgjidhja e problemeve.E kush eshte ai/ajo qe vertet do di te te perqafoje ne ato momente kurr nje lot i hiqur te rreshket neper faqe "nje kujtim ky i kohera te vjetra' qe tashme mbeten pas.mbaruan me ate lot,e gjeten nje strehe te forte ku te rinisin te jetojne...nen perqafimin e te tashmes...asaj qe jetohet shikohet e preket.....

----------


## Morning star

> Cfare eshte per ju frika per te dashuruar,mbas nje zhgenjimi?!
> E keni njohur dicka te tille?


Sinqerisht e kam njohur, jam zhgenjyer, edhe nuk besoj me ne dashuri..!! Me pak fjale e dhashe edhe un mendimin tim.
Ndoshta ndonje dite do dale ndonjera te me beje te gjithin pervete edhe do ta dua me gjith shpirt.. por eshte shum e veshtire, sepse nese zemra mbyllet njeher nga kto gjera, eshte e veshtire te hapet prap edhe te krijoje ate besim qe duhet.

----------


## YaSmiN

Ne qoftese je zgenjyer nje hee nuk do te thot qe do zhgenjehesh nje jete te gjithe.Mendoj se nje dashuri e re qe mund te ndodhi tek nje njeri duhet te "lirohet "ne ate dashuri ndryshe do ta humbasi nga nje zhgenjim qe ka ndodhur.Jeta ecen perpara.
Te dashurohesh nuk eshte frike,ta shprehesh eshte frike pas nje zgjenjimi.

----------


## xfiles

> Te dashurohesh nuk eshte frike,ta shprehesh eshte frike pas nje zgjenjimi.


e sakte kjo,
dashurine nuk e kontrollon dot, do apo nuk do ajo lind e zhduket pa e kuptuar.
Kurse per ta shprehur ate, aty qendron frika.

----------


## DI_ANA

> [
> Per mua dashuria eshte nje konsensus, nuk eshte nje rrufe qe te djeg ne te qindetat e sekondes. Eshte nje flake e madhe, qe nis nga nje fije shkrepse e keshtu fije pas fije. Eshte nje ndertese qe ngrihet cast pas casti duke u ushqyer me kohen. Dhe si rrjedhim une nuk e mendoj zhgenjimin, nuk e meritoj, nuk i le hapesire.
> 
> 
> 
> .[/I][/B]


Dashuria eshte ndjenja me e bukur,dhe zhgenjimi eshte rrufeja...
Normal qe dashuria ushqehet me kohen po ndodh qe ndonjehere nuk mundemi ta ushqejme dhe aty ajo vdes,aty dikush vuan dhe denon veten per te mos dashuruar me kurre prej frikes se dhimbjes dhe te nje zhgenjimi tjeter!
Ti nuk e mendon zhgenjimin dhe aq me mire per ty qe nuk e paske njohur.
Ti kujton se ata qe vuajne e merituan dhe e menduan nje gje te tille?!
Asnjeri nga ata qe vuajne nuk i le vetes hapesiren e vuajtjes,po ja qe jeta eshte e tille dhe natyra jone eshte e brishte.
Nje dicka te tille mund ta kuptosh dhe gjykosh vetem pasi ta kesh provuar vete..
Gje te cilen sta uroj,pasi jo rrufe qe do te duket,po "vdekje"!


respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nje ndjenje e se shkuares sado qe mund te jete shuar,sado qe te mos ekzistoje me...mbetet gjithmone nje kujtim ne zemer e shpirt dhe asgje nuk mund ta crrenjosi.Eshte e kote te thuash "e harrova" sepse nuk mundesh.
> Kjo nuk do te thote qe te jetosh me fantazmat e se shkuares por prap nuk mund ti harrosh ato...dhe ne asnje menyre nuk duhet lejuar qe e ardhmja te komandohet nga "e shkuara".
> Njeriu qe ka zemer,di te dashuroje gjithmone,por ne menyra te ndryshme,nqs njeriu qe te do eshte i gatshem per te te ndihmuar qe te kthehesh nga vuajtjet e te thuash "dua te jetoj te tashmen".Vetem me bindjen se  gjithcka e perjetuar mbetet..por tashme ato kaluan...pak e nga pak shef qe dicka e re po te pret dhe avash avash fillon te pranosh se preket.....


Ke plotesisht te drejte,nuk kam cte them me teper.. :buzeqeshje: 

respekte

----------


## [Perla]

[QUOTE=DI_ANA;1738173]Dashuria eshte ndjenja me e bukur,dhe zhgenjimi eshte rrufeja...
Normal qe dashuria ushqehet me kohen po ndodh qe ndonjehere nuk mundemi ta ushqejme dhe aty ajo vdes,aty dikush vuan dhe denon veten per te mos dashuruar me kurre prej frikes se dhimbjes dhe te nje zhgenjimi tjeter!
Ti nuk e mendon zhgenjimin dhe aq me mire per ty qe nuk e paske njohur.
Ti kujton se ata qe vuajne e merituan dhe e menduan nje gje te tille?!
Asnjeri nga ata qe vuajne nuk i le vetes hapesiren e vuajtjes,po ja qe jeta eshte e tille dhe natyra jone eshte e brishte.
Nje dicka te tille mund ta kuptosh dhe gjykosh vetem pasi ta kesh provuar vete..
Gje te cilen sta uroj,pasi jo rrufe qe do te duket,po "vdekje"!


Jam shume shume dakort me ty. 

(Gje te cilen sta uroj,pasi jo rrufe qe do te duket,po "vdekje"!)

Madje do te thoja se dhe vdekia do te dukej pak...pasi kush vdes mbyll syte si njeri,kurse shpirti i tij vazhdon te digjet akoma lehte lehte ne flaket e ferrit!!!

----------


## bebushja

Frika ka te beje me dyshimin,gjithmon ka nje strukje perballe dashurise ,hamendjet ,pset,dyshimet per nje moment sikur te tulatin,por nese vepron me mencuri dhe zgjuarsi kjo periudhe frike para dashurise kalohet shume shpejt ,qartesia e e cdo dyshimi te ben  te guximshem me vone ndaj dashurise.

----------

